# Programación de variador de velocidad



## manuellescano (Abr 15, 2009)

hola gente tengo un variador de velocidad SIEMENS G110 el mas simple, tengo que hacer marchar un motor a velocidad bien baja. Alguien me podría dar un ejemplo de programa para ese variador o decirme donde lo consigo? gracias...


----------



## harleytronics (Abr 15, 2009)

hola bajate el manual de esta pagina esta en ingles,,si no sabes ingles traducilo  en el traductor de goolgle

http://support.automation.siemens.c...csinformación&lang=en&objid=13740464&subtype=


saludos


----------



## snowboard (Abr 15, 2009)

ojo con las velocidades muy bajas, recuerda que los motores necesitan refrigeración (normalmente tienen un ventilador en la parte posterior, si el motor va mas lento, tambien el ventilador).

saludos


----------



## manuellescano (Abr 15, 2009)

ok gracias! tengo un manual pero queria saber si alguien hizo una vez un programa para que me guíe un poco...


----------



## harleytronics (Abr 15, 2009)

lamento que no te pueda ayudar ,,crei que pedias el manual,,,yo se programar microcontroladores  nunca
use plc,,,calculo que debe ser en algo parecidos  ,,tenes que modular el ancho de pulso de la salida
y asi lograr la velocidad deseada,fijate si tenes alguna opcion que diga pwm,,
otra que podes hacer es cambiar el titulo del post como :   necesito programar plc    ,,calculo que los que sepan se van a arrimar a ayudarte o darte una idea..suerte


----------



## manuellescano (Abr 16, 2009)

ok amigo muchisimas gracias por responderme.
voy a probar...


----------



## harleytronics (Abr 16, 2009)

hola denuevo,,estoy leyendo el manual y dice que para variar la velocidad tenes dos opciones,una por interfase y la otra analogica ,,,variante analoga  que tenes que poner un potenciometro de 4,7k
en la entrada,,,,,igual tendrias que pasar mas información ,,como por ejemplo si ya lo hiciste funcionar al motor 
con el programa de fabrica o si tenes que empezar de cero,,saludos


----------



## krit (Abr 16, 2009)

Mas que programar con los variadores lo que hay que hacer es parametrizar.

En el manual veras que hay unas entradas (digitales) que con interrupotes se ponen a 24V.La tensión la coges de uno de los terminales del variador.
Cuando cierran los interruptores al variador arranca, para,inviertes el sentido de giro o haces seleccion de velocidades.

Si conectas un potenciometro con el podras variar la velocidad entre un máximo y un mínimo que previamente habras tenido que introducir en el paramatro correspondiente.

Los parametros mas usuales que se suelen usar para el funcionamiento son:
-- Limite de intensidad. Mira en la placa del motor el valor nominal y lo metes en este parámetro.
-- Velocidad mínima. Si bajas de 25 HZ cuidado con la refrigeración.
-- Velocidad máxima.Normalmente todos los variadores admiten hasta 120 HZ.
-- Rampa de aceleración y de deceleracion. Es el tiempo en segundos que el variador usa para       
    cambiar  entre las distintas velocidades.

Si lo que quieres es controlar el variador con otro dispositivo como miocrocontrolador o PLC usa reles en vez de interruptores para comandarlo. El prgrama , pues a tu gusto, tu sabras lo que nacesitas hacer.


----------



## Daniel.more (Abr 16, 2009)

kirt,no anda desencaminado,aunque discrepo en algunos puntos,como la velocidad maxima no se expresa en hercios .eso es la frecuencia maxima...la v max se expresa en rpm.   tambien apuntar que hay algunos parametros a tener en cuenta como seleccionar control desde panel o diferentes entradas...si usas el termico o no del bariador...(de ser asi ponle la nominal mas el 10%)...el parametro de proteccion de datos...etc,etc


----------



## manuellescano (Abr 16, 2009)

gracias, es de mucha ayuda la información que me dieron,  me voy dando cuenta, voy a usar frecuencia fija, con frec baja pero el motor queda poco tiempo encendido (1 o 2 seg) por eso no me afecta la refrigeración. y voy a usar una entrada digital con el interruptor (debe ser alguno en especial?) para esa frecuencia fija. lo que me queda en duda es como lo dejo listo para funcionar despues de la parametrización? y por que la alimentación es 220v monofásica y la salida es trifásica?.


----------



## Daniel.more (Abr 16, 2009)

para dejarlo listo tienes que guardar los cambios....mira el manual suele ser de diferentes modos depende del bariador,a menudo es ir a un parametro y poner un uno,o se guardan solos al salir del programa...etc,etc(depende del bariador...mira el manual)
en cuanto a que le entra 220v monofasico y le sale tres a 220v,es porque el variador rectrifica los 220vac y los convierte en continua luego por control de pulsos la convierte de nuevo ac pero en tres fases...(una cosa importante  es 220v la salida a tres fases cambiale los puentes al motor de lo contrario andara pero sin fuerza)


----------



## manuellescano (Abr 16, 2009)

ha listo, si, se reinicia y queda listo automaticamente despues de una acción ahi la encontre!. lo que estoy buscando es para ver si queda todo guardado en la eeprom o cuando se descaonecta de la red se pierde, para mi creo que queda guardado!hay una función que es guardar pero por defecto me parece que lo guarda solo!. 
para el montaje le pongo fusibles de 10A estara bien el motor es de 0.75HP pero el variador es de 1HP. si hay algo importante en el montaje que no tengo que dejar pasar por alto por fabor diganmelo por que soy primerizo... jaja gracias.


----------



## micho300 (Abr 22, 2009)

si tienes el manual en español o en ingles es pan comido..
solo busca estos parametros ....y lo lograras
control en key pad o remoto.
tiempo de aceleracion.
torque o par motor (fuerza)...
proteccion de sobrecarga 
el resto  ya viene programado por defecto....
ojo.....si vas a trabajar a  baja velocidad (ejemplo 15hz) ,adaptale un motor ventilador atras de tu motor para que lo enfrie o se quemara......si  el motor se aguanta o no  toene mucha fuerza  aumentale el "torque"
....es facil...solo lee el manuel con paciencia..
si se puede


----------



## teopter09 (Jun 24, 2009)

hola tengo un variador de velocidad(yaskawa. modelo:cimr- j7am20p4) quisiera saber si habia la posibilidad de cambiarle el software o modificarlo para cambiar algunos parametros.


----------



## nokachi (Sep 11, 2009)

Hola. Tambien creo que tengo un fallo en el variador. Es de una cinta de correr profesional y al comenzar con Start tarda casi 1 minuto en arrancar. me han comentado que posiblemente haya que reprogramar el variador. No soy muy experto en eso. Alguien puede ayudarme? Es de la marca Tecno Gi, y la propuesta de la casa es el Toshiba VFs11-2015pl-15 kw.
Gracias


----------



## krit (Sep 11, 2009)

NoKachi, por lo que comentas debes tener el parámetro de rampa de aceleración muy alto. Este parámetro se suele indicar n segundos.Si es para una cinta de correr y lo pones muy bajo corres el peligro de que te eche fuera de la cinta. De 5 a 8 segundos creo que será un valor apropiado.


----------



## nokachi (Sep 11, 2009)

¿Cómo es posible que se haya desconfigurado solo el variador? 
Hay algún manual para saber cómo reprogramar ese parámetro de aceleración?


----------

